# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti musliman >  Pyetje-Përgjigje nga Hoxhallar eminent

## dallendyshi

Mund te me jepni nje keshille per forcimin e besimit tim?




Kur ka te drejt muslimani te vras nje musliman tjeter?




Disa pyetje mbi jeten e varrit?




A mund te na flisni pak per ngjarjet e pavarsise se Kosoves?




A ka muzike ne sfond ne ilahite e Adem Ramadanit?




A eshte mekat i madh genjeshtra?




A egzistojne magjite?




Si behet nje dasem muslimane?




Sa kohe i lejohet nje çifti te jete i fejuar?




A me lejohet te flas ne internet me nje djal te cilin do te martohem?

----------


## dallendyshi

çfar duhet te bej me parate e fituara prej kamates?




A mund te marr kredi nese je me tmeta fizike e nese ate ma paguan shteti?




Kamata esht e ndaluar sigurisht, por kredia per banesa a esht?




Si konsiderohet ne Islam dhurimi i gjakut? 




Pershendetja me dore mes meshkujve dhe femrave?




A esht mekat haram mbajtja e vathit nga meshkujt ne vesh?




Loja me letra a eshte haram?




A lejohet ti besh dikujt tjeter temen e diplomes?




A ben te punosh ne dyqan ku shitet mish derri dhe alkohol ?




A lejohet te pihet birra pa alkool?




A lejohet te degjohet muzika?




A lejohet muslimani te punoj ne banke?




A lejohet me dhene nje veshke per nje vella musliman?

----------


## dallendyshi

A lejohet mbishkrimi mbi varre?




A eshte mekat te genjesh ne rast se ka dobi familja?




A eshte haram te trasportosh alkool?




A eshte haram te perdoresh karte krediti?




A eshte haram te luhet lloto?




A eshte haram me fole mashkulli me femren ne chat?




A eshte e lejuar te vihen proteza ne dhembe? 




A eshte e lejuar me kerku rriskun ne nje shtet jobesimtar?




A eshte e lejuar autopsia ne kufomen e besimtarit?




A lejohet qe gruaja ti ngjyrose floket e saj?




A lejohet gruaja te udhetoj e vetme me veture per ne nje qytet tjeter?




Ne cilen moshe duhet te falen dhe te vejne mbulesen vajzat?




Kur duhet te behet sunnet femija dhe si?




A eshte Denis emer musliman?




Me Cka Mund Ti Ndihmoj Vllezerit Musliman Qe Jan Te Sulmuar Nga Qafirat ?

----------


## dallendyshi

A eshte i lejuar komunikimi me xhin gjate rukjes?




Kam disa vese/ngacmime nga shejtani, çfar duhet te bej?




Cilet jane vetite e xhineve?




Çfar detyre kane xhinet ne raport me njeriun?




Pyetje rreth Xhennetit ?




A do ti kuptoj njeriu fshehtesite kur te shkoj ne Xhennet?




Pyetje mbi nijetin dhe mbi tespite?




A kendohet sureja Ja Sin per te vdekurit?




A ka baze mevludi ne Islam?




A duhet te hajme vetem me doren e djathte?




Si mund ti largoj vesveset gjate namazit?




Si mund te rifilloj te fale namazin?




Ne shkolle profesoret nuk me japin leje per te falur namazin, si duhet te veproj? 




Mbi ves-veset gjat namazit ?




Kur je shume i zene me pune dhe nuk ke mundesi te shkeputesh a mund ta lesh namazin?




Duke bere operacion kam lene disa kohe namaze a duhet te falen me vone?




Disa keshilla per familjaret tane qe praktikojne Islamin por jo namazin?

----------


## dallendyshi

Cfar eshte e lejuar dhe cfar eshte e ndaluar gjate hutbes?




A mund te nderpres faljen e namazit per nje periudhe kohore per shkak te punes?




Deri sa mund ta vonojme namazin e jacise pa falur?




A mund ta fale namazin e sabahut kaza?




A lejohet ti falet xhenazeja nje personi i cili nuk ka falur namaz?




A lejohet te falet namaz me kepuce?




A ban te falesh pas nje imami qe nuk di te lexoj mire Kuran?




A lejohet te falesh ne nje xhami qe nuk eshte drejt kibles?




A lejohet te falen namazet sunnete me xhemat?




A lejohet qe ne namazin e vitrit te behen edhe dua te tjera perveç duase se kunutit?




A ka dhiker pas namazit sunet apo nafile?




A ka argument qe namazi i xhumase mund te falet para namazit te drekes?




A i lejohet muslimanit te falet ne banjo?




A eshte namazi i xhumase ne rregull nese arrine ne rekatin e dyte?




Kam Nje Problem me Rjedh Uji Pa Ndal Nga Organi, A esht ne Rregull Namazi ?

----------


## dallendyshi

A eshte e lejuar qe ne namaz te lexojme kuran duke e mbajtur kuranin ne dore?




A duhet urdheruar femiu shtate vjeçar qe te fale namaz?




A duhet te falet namazi i vitrit menjhere pas jacise apo duhet te lihet per me vone?




A duhet te dergojme salavate kur e permendim Pejgamberin ne teshehud?




A del nga feja njeri qe nuk fal namaz?




A eshte kusht te ndjekesh shumicen e dijetareve?




A mund ta obligoj burri gruan te veje nikab?




Si mund te ket mendime te ndryshme ne komentimin e Kuranit ?




Si komentohet ajeti dhjete i sures en-Nexhm?




Si komentohet ajeti 72 i sures el-Ahzab?




Si komentohet ajeti 16 i sures el Fet-h?




Si komentohen ajeti i dyte dhe i trete i sures er-Rum?




Si komentohen ajetet 1-3 te sures Mudethir?




Nese ja dhuron dikujt nje Kuran qe ai ta lexoje a kihet sevape per kete?

----------


## dallendyshi

Deri kur mund te lexohet sureja Kehf ne diten e Premte ?




Çfare mund te thuhet per nje person qe e lexon tere kuranin ne nje dite?




A shkruan diku ne Kuran se pasardhesit do te ndershkohen per mekatet e paraardhseve?




A mund te na tregoni fakte shkencore ne Kuran?




Leximi i Kuranit Per Nanen e cila nuk din te lexon ?




A lejohet te lexohet Kuran shtrire?




A eshte e rregullt te mesosh Kuranin i vetem ?




Si Mund Ta Verejm Sehirbazin ? 




A te falen pas Haxhit gjithe mekatet e bera gjate jetes?




A lejohet falja e gruas ne Haxh kur nderkohe prane saj falet nje burre i huaj?




A ka ndonje argument se duhet me be nje lutje para sa me u nise per Haxh?




A eshte sunnet te shkoje njeriu ne haxh nje here ne pese vjet?




Si ta kuptojme kete hadith: Ne kete dite jane perputhur dy festa....




Si komentohet hadithi: Gruaja eshte krijuar nga brinja e shtrember....

----------


## dallendyshi

Si komentohet hadithi: "Kush me ka pare ne enderr mua, mua me ka pare"?




Si komentohet hadithi qe flet per hakun qe punedhenesi duhet ti jape punetorit?




Si komentohet hadithi per dhikrin pas namazit?




Cfare do te thote hadith kudsij?




A hyn ne kete kohe hadithi qe te kapurit e fese eshte si te kapesh thengjiun (gacen)?




Rreth festimit te Shen Gjergjit ? 




Pyetje rreth festes se Bajramit ? 




Qendrimi burrave dhe grave gjat festes se Bajramit ?




Si duhet vepruar kur je ne dijeni se nje vajze tradheton familjen e saj?




Si duhet te silet nje musliman i martuar me nje te krishtere qe nuk e pranon fene Islame? 




Sa kohe mundet te qendroj burri larg gruas?




Nese burri don me i vendos femijes emer jo musliman, a e kam mekat nese nderhyj?




Deri ku i jepet e drejta burrit te jete tolerant ne çeshtjet fetare ne shtepi?




Cilat jane drejtat qe i takojne gruas se dyte?

----------


## dallendyshi

A mund te prishim lidhjet familjare me 1person qe ben Magji?




A mund te jap sadaka pa ju thene gje prinderve?




A lejohet te shkurtohet mjekrra kur eshte ne rrezik jeta bashkeshortore?




A eshte nikabi i detyrueshem dhe a ka te drejt burri te ndaloj gruan te mbaje nikab?




A eshte Me mire te falet bashkeshorti qe ben zina apo te divorcohet?




A behet shkak Ulja e Imanit biseda e gjate rreth dunjas?




Seid Kutubi nuk ka fole asnjehere kunder turbeve?




Me than Imani Nuk esht Kusht Me Vepra a del nga Feja ?




Nje Njeri qe nuk e fal namazin regullisht avdes si musliman?




Personi qe e thot Shehadetin por se ben Namazin ?




Hebrejnt ne xhenet a shkojn nese nuk i bejn shok Allahut?




Cilat Jan Llojet e Tehuidit ? 




Cfar Esht Tehuidi Hakimije?




A Perfiton i Vdekuri Nese Ipet Sadaka Ne Emer te tij?

----------


## dallendyshi

A ka Vdekur Isa Alejiselam (Jezusi )? 




A Takohemi me te Afermit ne Diten eRingjalljes?




A do te Hyn Te Krishteret ne Xhenet ?




Dyshimet ne Abdest ?




Si Miret Tejmumi ?




Kur Prishet Abdesti ?




A Prishet Abdesti nese mer Inekcion?




A Prishet Abdesti nese e puth Bashkeshorten?




Pyetje Ne Lidhje Me TEJEMUMIN?




Pyetje Ne Lidhje Me Abdes Larjen e kembeve?




Pse nuk gjihet nje zgjidhje per perçarjen e muslimaneve? 




A i lejohet nje personi qe nuk ka shume dije per Islamin te japi fetva siç po ndodh ne shume?




Cilet jan Shiat ?




Keshille per njerezit qe semurin vetveten me ane te vesveseve?

----------


## dallendyshi

Cili eshte qendrimi juaj ndaj BDI-se?




A duhet te ndjekim ndonje shkolle juridike si per shembull medh-hebin hanefi?




Cilet jane dervishet ?




Qka kuptojm me fjalen Bereqeti ? 




Si e komentoni situaten politike-fetare ne Turqi?




Diçka per dukurite e keqia ne mesin tone?




Dua te martoj nje vajz per gru te dyte, por prindi asaj nuk pranon?




Pyetje rreth familjes se Muhamedit alejhi selam?




Muslimanet Pa Mjeker a mund ti thrasim munafika?




Pyetje per gjendjen aktuale ne bote?




Per Personat qe sjellin telashe e perçarje nepermjet emailiave?




Sa kohe do te qendroj Isai alejhi selam ne toke?




Per Largimin e Dr.Shefqet Krasniqi nga fakullteti i dijes Islame?




A lejohet te mirret pjese ne varrime ku behen veprime te ndaluara fetarisht?

----------


## dallendyshi

kur shkojme ne shtepine e te vdekurit per ngushellime a mund ti dergojme para?




Sa eshte e ligjshme kontrata e marteses kur bashkeshortet i vejne kushte njeri tjetrit?




E kam kryer Juridikun, çfar pune mund te gjeje? 




Si mund ti tregojne per Islamin nje personi qe eshte shurdhmemec?




A lejohet me martuar nje vajze pa marre pelqimin e prinderve te vajzes? 




A mund te parashtrosh pytje me shum hoxhallarve nese nuk je i knaqt me nje hoxh nga pergjigja?




çfar domethenie ka ngritja e shuplakave para vetes gjate lutjes?




Martesa ne Komun a esht Valide?




Sektet Muslimane te devijuara a do te hyn ne xhenet? 




A mund ta marrim vendimin per martese kur sheh enderr..?




Nese sheh nje grua te njohur qe bisedon me burra te huaj?




Arti viziv ne Islam ? 




E kam nje problem prej nje enderre te keqe..?




A mund te behen lutjet me mendje apo duhet te thuhen edhe me goje?

----------


## dallendyshi

Debatet fetare ne dhomat e paltalkut?




Kur jemi mysafir sa dite duhet te jeshe qe te quhesh udhetar? 




Sa eshte numri i pejgambereve? 




A lejohet me paguajt sigurimin ne pune?




Çfar kuptimi ka thenia Subhanallah?




Etiketimet hoxhallarve si te dalur nga feja te boshnjaket ?




A jane denim prej All-llahut uraganet qe ndodhin ne Amerike?




Pyetje rreth israse dhe miraxhit?




Cilat jane mekatet me te medha?




A kane pasur me pare njerezit trup me te madh se sa tani? 




Paret e kurbanit a mund te jipen si sadaka?




A mund te behet martesa pa pelqimin e nenes se vajzes? 




Si kuptohet percaktimi i All-llahut?




A kane me shume sevape veprat e muslimaneve ne mergim?

----------


## dallendyshi

A jane pergjegjes hoxhallarte per kontradiktat mes xhemateve? 




Si mund ti pergjigjemi ndonje pyetjeje rreth fese?




A kane pase porosite te gjith profetet popujt qe te ndiqnin pejgamberet pasardhes ?




Nese nje besimtar te kerkon diçka ne emer te All-llahut, si duhet vepruar ne kete rast ?




Cfar feje ka pasur para Profetit te fundit ?




Cfar do te thot pejgamberet e ul-azmit?




A konsiderohet pasuria sprove ?




Nese dikush te thote se ta kam bere hallall pergjithmone, a vlen kjo edhe per te ardhmen ? 




Kur jane krijuar shpirtrat e njerezve?




Si mund te kemi dashuri per prinderit tane kur ata tallen me Islam ?




Si ishte shenja e pejgamberllekut te Muhamedit alejhi selam ?




A kan engjejt gjini ?




Ne kohen e Nuhut alejhi selam a u permbyt gjithe njerezimi apo vetem populli i tij ?




Kur eshte koha per kryerjen e dhikrit te mbremjes ?

----------


## dallendyshi

A lejohet falenderimi i All-llahut per vdekjen e nje personi qe bente zullum ?




A kemi mekat kur ne mendje vijne mendime te keqija si mosbesimi tek All-llahu ?




A mund tia japesh hallallin nje jobesimtari ?




Pasi mesoj se kam ngelur shtatzane, a mundem te bej dua qe te keme djale ?




A i ndalon dhikri para gjumit enderrat e keqia ?




A eshte gabim te thuash Kam turp nga All-llahu te bej dua, Lutje ?




A eshte i njejte shperblimi i atyre qe marrin pjese ne mexhliset ne xhami i njejte me ata qe marrin pjese ne mexhliset ne internet?




A eshte i nevojshem perkthimi i librave baze te fese ne gjuhen Shqipe?




A duhet ti vizitojme njerezit qe nuk jane musliman me raste vdekjesh ne familjen e tyre? 




A duhet te merret dituria nga njerez qe veprat ju bien ne kundershtim me ate qe thojne? 




Pyetje rreth xhihadit ?




A ka xhihad ne kete kohe?




A jane sulmet vetvrasese forme xhihadi?




A eshte e vertete se ne Afganistan nuk ka xhihad?

----------


## dallendyshi

A jam i obliguar qe te jape zekat per parate qe kam dhene borxh?




A duhet qe ne shqiptaret ne emigrim te kemi xhamine tone?




A ben me i dhene para lypsave ne rruge kur nuk i njohim se per çfar mund ti perdorin ?




A eshte e lejuar te mbajme nje çante dore qe ka perberje te lekures se derrit? 




A ben te hahen gjerat qe ne perberjen e tyre kane alkool?




Nese femrave ju ndodh ndonje rrjedhje nga organi gjenital gjate namazit, a duhet ta perserisin kete?




Jam shtatezene dhe kam probleme per tu falur, si mund te veproj?




Gruaja e ve a duhet te martohet apo duhet te kujeset per femijet? 




Grate qe jane te moshuara dhe qe nuk duan te martohen, a mund te mos ta vejne shamine?




Cila eshte metoda me e mire per gruan per marrjen e dijes ne vendet e perendimit pa rene ne sprove?




Cfar te mirash mund te beje nje gua per burrin e saj te vdekur?




Çfar duhet te beje gruaja me rrobat e burrit qe i ka vdekur? 




A mund te veshe gruaja pallto te gjate deri ne gju dhe pantallona?




A mund te jape gruaja sadaka nga pasuria e burrit?

----------


## dallendyshi

A lejohet te vendoset nje lloj aparati ne organin e gruas per te parandaluar shtatzanine? 




A lejohet per nje moter te udhetoj pa mahrem por ne shoqerine e motrave te tjera?




A kam gjynah qe ne te kaluaren kam vene shamine vetem per hater te burrit?




A i lejohet gruas te vishet me rroba te ngushta ne prani te grave te tjera?




A i lejohet gruas te genjej burrin? 




A eshte e lejuar per nje moter muslimane te udhetoj çdo dite 300km nga shtepia per te studiuar?




A duhet qe me par se te veje nikabin nje grua te marre dituri?




Ne cilen moshe duhet vajza te veje shamine?




A mund te ngacmohen femijet e vegjel nga shejtani ne gjume?




A mund te jepet sadaka ne vend te kurbanit qe behet per lindjen e nje femije?




A lejohet te thirren njerezit me kunje?




Kur duhet te fillojme agjerimin?




A lejohet te ftosh jobesimtaret ne iftar?




çfar jane hyrijet e Xhenetit?

----------


## dallendyshi

A ben me bere dua Allahu na dhashte Xhennetin... ?




Zierja e grurit (hashureja) ne muajin Muharrem a ka baze ne Fe?




Rrobat qe vishen ne Arabine saudite jane arabe apo prej tradites Islame?




Per letrat qe shperndahen ku flitet se sjellin fat nese su shperndahen tridhjete veteve ? 




Nese prinderit nuk me lejne te falem sipas sunnetit, çfar duhet te veproj?




Nese ne nje xhami nuk lejojne te thuhet amin me ze, çfare duhet te veprojme? 




A lejohet te shtrohet dreke per pjesmarresit ne varrim?




A lejohet te behet dave tek varrezat ne kohen pas varrimit?




A eshte vaxhib apo sunnet te lahemi diten e xhuma?




Si eshte puna e lenesit te namazit, a do e fale All-llahu nese pendohet?




Shenjat qe krijohen ne trup gjate namazit a kan ndonje domethenie?




Sa rekate sunnet duhet te falen para namazit te ikindise?




Nese xhemati falet pas imamit qe nuk ka abdes a duhet ta fale perseri namazin?




Nese nje njeri vjen me vonese ne xhami a lejohet qe te behet xhemate i dyte?

----------


## dallendyshi

Nese namazin e nates e falim para se te hyje pjesa e trete e saj, a ka vlere ky namaz? 




Nese ke probleme gjate namazit me mbajtjen e abdesit, a eshte provokim i shejtanit?




Nese gjate namazit qaje per humbjen e nje te afermi, a me pranohet ai namaz?




Nese e len muslimani nje kohe te namazit pa falur pa arsye a quhet ai kafir?




Kur te falet njeriu i vetem ne shtepi, a duhet te therras ezan dhe ikamet?




Kur falet namazi me xhemat, a duhet edhe xhemati ta kendoj el fatihan?




Kur dikush hyn ne xhami ne kohen kur ka mbaruar namazi, a mund ta fale ate me ze apo ne vete?




Gjate teshehudit si duhet levizur gishti tregues?




A vlejne namazet sunnet nese ndonjeher nuk falen sipas rradhes? 




A mundem ta shkurtoj namazin para se te nisem per udhetim?




A mund te falet namazi pa bere rukune apo sexhden?




A mund te fale namaz gruaja pak ore para se te linde?




A mund te bashkohet namazi i xhumase me namazin e ikindise per udhetarin?




A duhet te shkohet ne sexhde me pare me duar apo me gjunje?

----------


## dallendyshi

Nese dikush eshte i lidhur me nje hoxhe dhe merr dijen prej tij, a eshte e mjaftueshme kjo? 




Disa keshilla per ata qe bejn thirrje ne fe por qe nuk kan dije te mjaftueshme ?




Cilat jane bazat per nxjerrjen e argumenteve dhe cilave ju jipet perparesi ne debat?




A i behet tekfir nje personi qe nuk i di rregullat e tekfirit?




Cilat jane rregullat e veshjes se grave dhe burrave?




A lejohet te falet gruaja me shami qe nuk ja mbulon supet?




Nese nje person qe nuk fale namaz dhe shkon ne Haxh, a i pranohet Haxhi atij?




A lejohet kur te bejm Kurban me ja dhene parat dikujt tjeter dhe ai ta bej per ne?




Nese babai refuzon te mbaje femijen e vet dhe ja len barre gruas se tij, çfare thoni per kete?




Mund te na thoni disa keshilla per ato gra qe nuk e lejojne burrin te marrin grua tjeter? 




Çfare mund te bej per nenen e cila me ka vdekur?




Nje pershkrim i shejh Utheminit rrahimeullah...?




Si e vleresoni ju shejh Abdullah Azamin rahmetullahi alejh ?




Nese ndonje dijetar nuk eshte i njohur apo i lavderuar a mund te merret dija prej tij?

----------

